# IP sicher verschlüsseln



## Siriu (15. April 2012)

*IP sicher verschlüsseln*

Hey Leute ich würde gerne bei einem online game mit 2 accounts spielen und falls einer gebannt wird sollte der andere davon nicht betroffen sein. Also meine ip so verschlüsseln.

reicht es über einen proxy zu spielen? und welches programm und was für ein proxy dann?
und gibt es proxys die schnell genug sind zum zocken^^

Habe auch schon von vpn gehöhrt. damit soll das zocken schnell genug gehen  ist das sicher?

Und was für gute vpn programme gibt es? was empfehlt ihr mir? bin auch bereit etwas geld auszugeben ;D

was haltet ihr davon? http://www.chip.de/downloads/OpenVPN_17376493.html

wenn jemand ahnung vom Thema hat würd ich mich auch über ein skype Gespräch freuen 

Mfg


----------



## Kel (15. April 2012)

*AW: IP sicher verschlüsseln*

Man kann eine IP nicht verschlüsseln.

Und ja, es gibt Wege. Und bei Ban-Gefahr verrate ich dir keinen .


----------



## Koyote (15. April 2012)

*AW: IP sicher verschlüsseln*

Es gibt da eine wesentlich einfachere, effektivere, jedoch auch kostenpflichtige Möglichkeit. Da du das ganz aber anscheinend zum Schummeln verwenden möchtest, werde ich dir mit Sicherheit nicht helfen  Jetzt komme mir nicht mit: "Es ist nur zur Sicherheit". Hör einfach auf zu beschei*en. Ich hasse solche Leute, keine Ahnung von nix aber immer der Beste sein wollen, indem man Betrügt. 
Wenn du schon so etwas machen willst, dann musst du auch wissen von was du überhaupt redest und was dahinter eigentlich steckt.
Mir kommt es eher so vor als wenn ein 11-Jähriger in einem kostenlosen MMORPG zwei Accounts hat und Leute abziehen möchte/ cheaten möchte. Damit er dabei nicht gebannt wird denkt er sich, man könne dies mit einer IP Veränderung durchführen und fragt dann auch noch nach einer IP-Verschlüsselung.
Alleine schon das du nach einer IP-Verschlüsselung fragst, zeigt mir, dass du keine Ahnung hast. Das wäre ja ca. wie wenn ich nen Brief verschicken möchte und die Anschrift verschlüsseln lasse, dann kommt auch nichts zurück 

Also: Lass es einfach und bleibe sauber.


----------

